# some of my litter of 11 - pics



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

so the babies are just over 3 weeks old now. they are little cuties :love1

IMG00824-20110402-1052 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00821-20110402-1052 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00831-20110402-1055 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00815-20110402-1049 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00814-20110402-1049 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00826-20110402-1053 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00806-20110402-1046 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00808-20110402-1047 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

aww, my fave is the one in the 4th and 5th photos, so spesh :love1


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea shes my little girl im keeping


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Lovely wee mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cuties!

I see you are smart and handle them inside the cage; it saves crawling around on the floor trying to catch a tiny escapee.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

adorable


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks....i love them lots


----------

